# De Rosa Vega 48 Sloping



## Marz

Just picked up a NOS De Rosa Vega from Ebay. The seller has stacks of NOS aluminium De Rosas as I mentioned in a previous thread,

I would have prefered the Vision (for the carbon fork) he had listed but I was outbid. So now I wonder should I buy a carbon fork before I build it up or does anyone have any experience with the aluminium one that comes with this frame?

Any suggestions welcome.

The paint is a pearlescent orange and it's really growing on me. Also, it cost a pittance, probably cheapest new De Rosa in existence. I know it's not high end but I'm sure it will be as good as the fabled Cannondale CAAD 9, no?


----------



## texbike

Hey Marz,

Congrats on your purchase! The orange looks great on the bike. I want one! 

You probably already know this, but the seat tube measurement is measured from the TOP of the bottom bracket shell to the top of the seattube. 

Also, I believe that the fork that is currently on your Vega is a carbon fork with a steel steerer tube (the one on my Vega was...).

Texbike


----------



## Marz

Thanks Texbike. I had a hydro Merak so I'm familiar with the ST measurement although the seller presented CT measured from centre of BB which threw me until I pointed it out to him, and, in an annoyed, tone he told me to subtract 2cm from his measurements to get size. He is quite clueless about De Rosa even though he's selling about 10 Meraks and other assorted NOS aluminium frames on ebay (Australia).

He stated that it had an aluminium fork. I've tapped it and it sounds metallic, but is there a more reliable way to make sure before I fit a fork crown and star nut? Did De Rosa release the Vega with different forks? Me thinks it's unlikely as it's a low end frame.

How does your Vega ride? Is that the gorgeous silver one you posted recently? The 52 sloping?


----------



## Marz

Done.

Replaced aluminium fork with Deda Magic.

For a cheap ride, it's amazing...light, responsive and stable. Can't imagine what the original Merak was like.

Deda cockpit and Centaur, with Record levers groupset. Love to complete the Centaur theme with 2006 alloy levers but they're hard to find as people are hoarding them, I think.

Waiting on a Thomson seatpost, had a bad experience with a Selcof MC03 carbon post which varied in diameter along its length and was wider than stated 27.2 (returning to supplier for examination and hopeful refund).


----------

